# happy valentines day



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

beautiful people of SAS, happy valentines day. don't be sad, even if you're incel. the world is full of all kinds of people, who knows what the future will bring.

and also... to what degree should you be open to new relationships? i mean open open? is it enough if someone seems to need you/you think it would be some improvement to have them in your life? or is it more towards waiting for the fairy tale perfect match of prophecy?

i mean we all have some kind of standards and expectations, and some them those help us and some of those hinder us. sooooooo... how to solve the big mystery of what is _really_ good for us? it seems like some fearless experimentation is required. but after a failed experiment, how to recover? once bitten, twice shy as they say, etc.

i don't know what i'm saying. if only i had a partner to help me understand the world :crying: /sarcasm

but really idk, i don't want to put sexual pressure on anyone and myself and also i don't want to end up blaming someone else for my various problems.

sexual relationships are made so that by the time the honeymoon period is over there will be kids. because a new relationship with the kids also produces oxytocin like a sexual relationship. so that would hold the relationship together. but yeah its also a tragic thing people always refer to, having kids to save bad relationship, probably a bad idea. but to save a good relationship?? but that's academic since i wont have kids. but does that mean i'm doomed to short lived relationships?

there must be some wisdom to accepting the actual low gains of a stable long term relationship which really you get not much out of other than friendship and someone to lean on - i mean if you can remove the negative pressures of different sex drives and at odds goals. all those old people always say its more just like being friends. damn old people.

anyway that was some random rambling.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Isn't that tomorrow or do I have the dates wrong oh no wait it's today in your time zone I see.

Well I've never really cared about it because it seems weird to have anniversaries and also this day and it's basically a hallmark holiday but yeah.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Happy valentines day :kiss :mushy


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy valentines day!

Im definitely waiting for that perfect match. I dont want to put energy into committing to just anyone. 

Usually with me its a connection that forms. I could have a list of qualities im looking for but once that spark is there...it no longer matters. Which isnt always good.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Heh, I didn't even realize it. I feel stupid about something now. Oh well, what else is hell for?


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

aqwsderf said:


> Happy valentines day!
> 
> Im definitely waiting for that perfect match. I dont want to put energy into committing to just anyone.
> 
> Usually with me its a connection that forms. I could have a list of qualities im looking for but once that spark is there...it no longer matters. Which isnt always good.


sounds like perfection attributed at random then.

hm but yeah not just anyone will do!


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Isn't that tomorrow or do I have the dates wrong oh no wait it's today in your time zone I see.
> 
> Well I've never really cared about it because it seems weird to have anniversaries and also this day and it's basically a hallmark holiday but yeah.


yes today!

you are my valentine and you can't stop me lol. but you can pick another one tomorrow on your valentines day.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

andy1984 said:


> yes today!
> 
> you are my valentine and you can't stop me lol. but you can pick another one tomorrow on your valentines day.


Unfortunately I wasn't present for the half an hour (well 20 minutes,) where this was the case as I've just seen this notification right now. But I want to let you know that we were at a Porcupine Tree concert in 1996 because that's were I was in my head at that time.


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

Time to see if I get chocolates tomorrow ohhh baby.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Sekiro said:


> Time to see if I get chocolates tomorrow ohhh baby.


I'm hoping for ferrero rochers. Maybe I should buy them for me


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

aqwsderf said:


> I'm hoping for ferrero rochers. Maybe I should buy them for me


That actually sounds like a plan, I haven't had those in a while.. : /


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Unfortunately I wasn't present for the half an hour (well 20 minutes,) where this was the case as I've just seen this notification right now. But I want to let you know that we were at a Porcupine Tree concert in 1996 because that's were I was in my head at that time.


oh no, you missed our special day :crying:
hope you enjoyed the concert!! *storms out* *slams door* *cries in the corner*


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

blue2 said:


> Happy valentines day :kiss :mushy


:mushy love you so much


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

I feel like I've grown up a little because valentine's doesn't even phase me anymore. It's just another day.

The degree to which I'm open to new relationships is *zero*, and it's glorious. I'm grateful that I don't have to waste time and money on anyone else!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

TheAlchemist said:


> I hate that day. it reminds me I am single and that I have no gf.


You're not single, you have yourself.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

komorikun said:


>


ROFL!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

https://www.indiatoday.in/education...rigins-and-lupercalia-html-1456156-2019-02-14



> The origin of Valentine's Day has a few very gory tales associated with it. Many believe that fixing February 14 as the date for St Valentine's feast day was an attempt to 'Christianise' the pagan fertility festival of Lupercalia, dedicated to the Roman god of agriculture Faunus, and the founders of Rome -- Romulus and Remus.
> 
> To celebrate Lupercalia during February 13 to 15, the members of the order of Roman priests called 'Luperci' assembled in the sacred cave where Romulus and Remus were supposed to have been taken care of by the she-wolf. The priests would then sacrifice a dog for purification and a goat for fertility.


I can see why Patrick Wolf called his last album Lupercalia, sadly from what little I heard from it it wasn't that great too poppy sounding. I like his folksy/symbolic stuff more. Also lots of wolf songs which makes sense I guess.











I think this is the only one I like from that era that I've heard but it was from an EP not that album:






I like how he uses Lucy again from The Magic Position album:






His first two albums were probably the best though but I liked The Magic Position there were some great songs on that, and The Bachelor was interesting too because among other things Tilda Swinton was on some tracks hah.

anyway advert over back to the Pagan goat sacrifices (sorry funnynihilist.)



> The goat hide would then be cut into strips, sipped into sacrificial blood, and taken to the streets to slap women and crop fields to improve their fertility.


I don't think that's how it works.



> Though the men were half-naked and running through the streets, the women welcomed this act as per the beliefs of the time and actually lined up for the same.
> 
> Later on, all young and unmarried women would put their names in a big urn and the bachelors in the city would pick out a name from it, after which the couple would be paired for a year. This arrangement often ended with the couples being married.


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

From Capone with love:


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

Happy Remind-me-how-lonely-I-am Day.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

blue2 said:


> aqwsderf said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hoping for ferrero rochers. Maybe I should buy them for me
> ...


Its my favorite! And I got some. &#128578;


----------



## RSxo (Apr 19, 2018)

Happy Valentine's Day to all! <3


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## nexile90 (May 28, 2017)

At least the majority of it was busy, for me, so I didn't have to think about it much!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Happy VD


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

funnynihilist said:


> Happy VD


valentines day is immune to your puns


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ThatGuy11200 said:


> Happy Remind-me-how-lonely-I-am Day.


It's only a "useful" tool for emotional self-harm and feeling sorry for yourself. Self-pitying. It only bothers you if you let it, and that's a conscious choice.

Anyway, you can celebrate Singles Day on November 11th.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

funnynihilist said:


> Happy VD


Venereal disease is never happy.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

KILOBRAVO said:


> Venereal disease is never happy.





andy1984 said:


> valentines day is immune to your puns


Valentine's day is no laughing matter. There are credit scores at risk!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Happy Post Valentine's Day! The flowers are wilting and pounds have been gained.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

andy1984 said:


>


Tony Blair...... Enter my lair. Mmmm

Maggy Thatcher.... your luuuve matcher.....mmmmm

Tony Benn..... Enter my den. Mmmm

Gorbachev.....he'll suck you off. Mmmm

Chairman Mao will do you now. Mmmm

Bill Cliton

George-always-in-my-Bush.


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

KILOBRAVO said:


> It's only a "useful" tool for emotional self-harm and feeling sorry for yourself. Self-pitying. It only bothers you if you let it, and that's a conscious choice.
> 
> Anyway, you can celebrate Singles Day on November 11th.


I have mild depression and anxiety. I tend to focus on the negative.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

KILOBRAVO said:


> Tony Blair...... Enter my lair. Mmmm
> 
> Maggy Thatcher.... your luuuve matcher.....mmmmm
> Tony Benn..... Enter my den. Mmmm
> ...


 Jacinda Ardern... love me arderntly... call me









Scott Morrison... come on baby light my fire >









Donald Trump... erect my tower


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

November babies have entered chat : /


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

blue2 said:


> November babies have entered chat : /


what does that mean, november babies?

if there are babies in the chat room, that would be a very sad day.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

andy1984 said:


> what does that mean, november babies?


Babies conceived on valentines day.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Happy Villaintine Day


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

*sniff sniff sniff*


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

blue2 said:


> Babies conceived on valentines day.


oh that's fairly banal. its sad that people would wait till valentines day to have sex.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

andy1984 said:


> its sad that people would wait till valentines day to have sex.


I don't think they wait, the occasion might inspire more than normal maybe, either way they're November babies : /


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

October/November babies

Maybe even some December babies if they really wanted to put the mom through it lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

aqwsderf said:


> October/November babies
> 
> Maybe even some December babies if they really wanted to put the mom through it lol


Undercooked/overcooked :lol


----------

